# 125mg DNP + MT-2



## fritzee (May 12, 2014)

Hello, 

I have a question: What side effects are known when I take 125mg DNP and MT-2? 

Or can I combine easily? 

So far I have both taken in different periods. For example: Only four weeks DNP and then 50 days MT-2. 

The reason for my question is. As the summer comes closer, I want to save time. 

I look forward to an answer! 

Thanks


----------



## james42 (May 13, 2014)

Are you talking about melanotin 2? If you are. It will have zero interactions


----------



## fritzee (May 13, 2014)

Yes exactly. Good to know. 

For I have fear when I´m using 125mg DNP at morning and 1mg melanotan-2 in the evening, that I can call an ambulance because of that.

Thanks


----------

